# Du lịch ngoài nước > Điểm đến > Châu Mỹ >  Cánh đồng muối tuyệt đẹp ở Bolivia - Du lịch Bolivia

## hangnt

*Từ bầu trời xanh thẳm, những đám mây trắng xốp như bông cho đến những ngọn núi tĩnh lặng đều được phản chiếu qua "chiếc gương soi vĩ đại nhất thế giới" ở Bolivia: cánh đồng muối Salar de Uyuni.*



Đi bộ trên cánh đồng muối Salar de Uyuni mang lại cảm giác tương tự như đi trên một  tấm gương khổng lồ hoặc mặt băng phẳng hoàn hảo.

Salar de Uyuni là cánh đồng muối tự nhiên lớn nhất thế giới được hình thành do sự vận động của vỏ trái đất. Trong những tháng mùa đông, khu vực này hoàn toàn khô ráo. Tuy nhiên, khi mùa hè đến, cánh đồng lại luôn ngập nước, biến thành tấm gương soi khổng lồ.

Ở độ cao 3.656m so với mặt nước biển, rộng tới 10.582 km và phẳng một ách hoàn hảo, Salar de Uyuni có khả năng giúp Cơ quan hàng không vũ trụ Mỹ (NASA) đo độ chính xác của một số vệ tinh quan sát trái đất.

Muốn tới cánh đồng muối Salar de Uyuni, trước tiên du khách phải tới thị trấn nhỏ bé xa xôi Uyuni, nằm ở Tây Nam Bolivia, gần biên giới Chile. Ngày nay, Salar de Uyuni trở thành địa danh nổi tiếng, thu hút du khách ở khắp nơi trên thế giới. Sự quyến rũ của Salar de Uyuni không chỉ từ cảm giác thú vị và lạ lẫm khi được chiêm ngưỡng những hình ảnh phản chiếu kỳ vĩ của cảnh quan thiên nhiên hoang sơ và hùng vĩ, mà nơi đây còn là địa điểm tuyệt vời để chơi các môn thể thao như golf, trượt ván hoặc đua khinh khí cầu.





Những tinh thể muối hình tam giác rải rác khắp cánh đồng muối.





Bầu trời xanh thẳm và những đám mây trắng xốp phản chiếu qua cánh đồng muối phẳng lặng như gương.





Những chiếc xe hơi của các đoàn du lịch hạy bon bon trên cánh đồng muối vĩ đại của cao nguyên Bolivia.



Một người dắt xe đạp dạo quanh đồng muối.



Những tinh thể muối trắng tinh ở cánh đồng muối Salar de Uyuni.



Cánh đồng muối vào mùa đông cực kỳ khô ráo.



Cảnh hoàng hôn đẹp mê hồn trên cánh đồng muối Salar de Uyuni.



Những ngọn núi trầm lặng soi bóng xuống cánh đồng muối.



Cảnh mặt trời lặn kỳ vĩ ở Salar de Uyuni.




_Theo zing_

----------


## h20love

nhìn tuyệt quá

----------


## lunas2

nếu k bỉu chả bít đây là cánh đồng muối

----------


## Meoluoi9x

nhìn cứ tưởng đang ở thiên giới  :cuoi:

----------

